# Memory Lane Report #2 Thursday



## UncleRemus (Oct 26, 2017)

It just keeps getting better ............ Can't wait until tomorrow


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Heck yea--sweet No-Nose I would like to know what the asking price for both that and the jewel tank Schwinn was? V/r Shawn


----------



## tesch (Oct 26, 2017)

Curious about the Robin price as well.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 26, 2017)

UncleRemus said:


> It just keeps getting better ............ Can't wait until tomorrow View attachment 698251 View attachment 698252 View attachment 698253 View attachment 698254 View attachment 698255 View attachment 698256 View attachment 698257 View attachment 698258 View attachment 698259 View attachment 698260 View attachment 698262 View attachment 698263 View attachment 698251 View attachment 698252 View attachment 698253 View attachment 698254 View attachment 698255 View attachment 698256 View attachment 698257 View attachment 698258 View attachment 698259 View attachment 698260 View attachment 698262 View attachment 698263



*Great shots..THANKS....wish I was there with a cube van and DEEP pockets. Keep a lookout on the tires Bro.  BN*


----------



## Nashman (Oct 26, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Heck yea--sweet No-Nose I would like to know what the asking price for both that and the jewel tank Schwinn was? V/r Shawn



Killer Robin too!!


----------



## Clark58mx (Oct 26, 2017)

Awesome jewel tank autocycle. HOW MUCH WAS IT? I might have to make a trip.


----------



## UncleRemus (Oct 26, 2017)

3500 on the no-nose and 5300 on the jewel tank schwinn is what I heard .


----------



## tesch (Oct 26, 2017)

UncleRemus said:


> 3500 on the no-nose and 5300 on the jewel tank schwinn is what I heard .



Did you hear on the Robin? Thx!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2017)

UncleRemus said:


> 3500 on the no-nose and 5300 on the jewel tank schwinn is what I heard .




Sounds reasonable to me on both! I hope to see some deals like that at the Spring Swap! V/r Shawn


----------



## UncleRemus (Oct 26, 2017)

Nothing on the robin , maybe I'll hear something on that tomorrow . Everything was selling as fast as you could take pictures .


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 26, 2017)

Autocycle was 5800 ,  it sold.

   Robin sold for 5K


----------



## tesch (Oct 26, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> Autocycle was 5800 ,  it sold.
> 
> Robin sold for 5K



Thx!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 26, 2017)

tesch said:


> Thx!



Dang, seems high.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks @UncleRemus !!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice!
I liked the 39 BFG Streamline.
Any word on that?


----------



## SLM (Oct 27, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Nice!
> I liked the 39 BFG Streamline.
> Any word on that?



BFG Streamline still there at 5:00 pm , nice orginial condition and paint was excellent.   $1800 or about that....


----------



## Boxtubebob (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for the pics and info please keep it coming. Much appreciated.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 27, 2017)

SLM said:


> BFG Streamline still there at 5:00 pm , nice orginial condition and paint was excellent.   $1800 or about that....



Wow!
That's a smoking deal!
I'd like to say, I'll take it,
But I'm sure, it's got to be snatched up by now.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2017)

I dig the Monster bike....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 30, 2017)

Did either No Nose sell ???


----------

